# Some pics of Zac



## teganfaulkner (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to share some pics I managed to take today of Zac. He's so handsome! Sorry there are quite a few!


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww, he's just blummin' gorgeous.  What a cutie little fella. How long have you had him?


----------



## teganfaulkner (Jun 15, 2011)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Aww, he's just blummin' gorgeous.  What a cutie little fella. How long have you had him?


Thanks! Had him just over a year now. He is my little star! He's come such a long way since we took him on. Can't imagine life without him now!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a cutie :blush:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is handsome


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww he's gorgeous xx


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh he's a beauty. how adorable 

iv'e attached a few pics of my pets. ttfn


----------



## teganfaulkner (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He's currently curled up in his bed chasing squirrels in his sleep. So cute!


----------

